# Tessie.. at 16 weeks! Time flies!



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

My little baby <3. People are starting to stop asking if she is a chihuahua and ask greyhound instead. Yay!






























She looks fat in that pic. She is a lot skinnier IRL. izza:izza:


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

She is lovely


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

What are you talking about? She looks great :biggrin:.

Great muscle tone and body shape for a puppy, guess that's what raw does .
Many puppies are totally "soft" with a big pot belly, esp those that eat cheap filler kibble.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's stunning and I love her color! And in what I consider good body condition! Keep up what you're doing and don't worry about what others think :wink:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

For example, just googled IG puppies, found one that looks to be around the same age as Tessie, yet look at the difference:

http://stripduke.web-log.nl/photos/uncategorized/2009/06/22/sand.jpg

Soft body, little bit of a belly (bet he eats kibble) . Could argue it's genetics, but I think it's diet too.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

she doesn't look fat, with those gorgeous doe eyes.....don't be pickin' on her LOL


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Awww my goodness, she is just sooooooooooooo pretty. She looks darned fit to me.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree, she's not fat, she's peeerfect! soooo cute!!!!!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

She looks perfect to me, too! There used to be a breeder that brought her's in to the vet I worked at. I was always afraid of breaking their little legs when I had to hold them. Your little girl looks SOOO much better then those did!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OMG!!! She is the PERFECT image of a Iggy puppy!! WOW she is just BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

She's beautiful.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Tessie is so adorable!


----------

